# Confusion about Professional Visa



## meregirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been researching for a while the different visas that are available to me and I of course have some confusion. Here is my situation, My husband, mother and I want to move to Mexico for one year to see if we like it. My mother will be a retiree and will have the pension for a rentista visa so she is not the problem. It is my husband and I, that has me a little confused. I am a US citizen he is a US permanent resident but his citizenship is from the Dominican Republic.

I am a professional that has 2 masters' degrees one in Human Resources & Labor Relations the other is an MBA. My plan during the year is to become fully fluent, I can speak Spanish to my husband but I find with others I am shaky and to write a book, in addition I might teach some online classes. My reasoning for wanting to get the Professional visa is that I thought that my husband would receive a working visa as well being my spouse, as he will want to work during this year but he does not have degrees himself and I truly don't want to have to leave every 6 months. Is that an incorrect assumption of mine? 

Also have a question about the income requirements in my current job I make more than the requirements for income which my bank statements will reflect. However since I will be leaving my job to make this move will it still count. Will they look at the bank statements and say well you don't have that work anymore so what else you got. I have a 401K with about $40,000 and an IRA with $10,000. Plus I will have like $10,000 in regular savings. Will these statements be enough to qualify. Sorry about the long post but I am struggling to understand the details.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It would seem that all of you should apply for 'no inmigrante rentista' visas. Your financial resources should cover that requirement. Planning to work in Mexico is not recommended and you may not receive permission, as foreigners, without unique skills.


----------



## meregirl (Feb 24, 2011)

*Age???*



RVGRINGO said:


> It would seem that all of you should apply for 'no inmigrante rentista' visas. Your financial resources should cover that requirement. Planning to work in Mexico is not recommended and you may not receive permission, as foreigners, without unique skills.


I thought you have to be a certain age to get the rentista visa. I am 35 and my husband is 40. So there is no way he would be able to work while there even menial jobs to pass the time?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your assumed 'professional status' would have no bearing in Mexico, nor would your degrees be of any particular use there.
You may 'retire' at any age if you are able to live on your own resources. Showing recent bank accounts with sufficient balances can substitute for regular monthly retirement or pension deposits.
No, you may not work in Mexico without explicit, specific permission from Immigration. Mexico protects its citizens from such competition. Menial labor would not qualify for such permission. Foreigners must have truly rare and unique skills or talents and not compete with local workers. So, I would not plan on working in Mexico. You probably know that wages are extremely low anyway.
The only other possibility would be to be 'dependents' on your mother, if her retirement income is sufficient to cover three of you; say something like $4000 USD per month income.


----------



## meregirl (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thank you for the explanation*



RVGRINGO said:


> Your assumed 'professional status' would have no bearing in Mexico, nor would your degrees be of any particular use there.
> You may 'retire' at any age if you are able to live on your own resources. Showing recent bank accounts with sufficient balances can substitute for regular monthly retirement or pension deposits.
> No, you may not work in Mexico without explicit, specific permission from Immigration. Mexico protects its citizens from such competition. Menial labor would not qualify for such permission. Foreigners must have truly rare and unique skills or talents and not compete with local workers. So, I would not plan on working in Mexico. You probably know that wages are extremely low anyway.
> The only other possibility would be to be 'dependents' on your mother, if her retirement income is sufficient to cover three of you; say something like $4000 USD per month income.



Yeah I know the wages are really low it was really more from a something to do perspective for him. I did not realize we could be dependents under my mother as Costa Rica specifically says that we had to be under 18 to be dependents. I am getting my countries confused LOL

Just as a side note, I only told my degrees so I could get an accurate picture of whether or not I could qualify for the professional visa in my area that I have the degrees in but I am in no way an education elitist. Most people who know me have no idea that I have them and I prefer it that way. I just hope you don't think I was trying to sound like I had it going on better than anyone. Trust me I don't, besides some of the dumbest people in the world I have ever met were so called "highly educated". Some of the smartest never had any formal education like my wonderful husband. Thank you for the insight and I look forward to learning more on this site.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Two more possibilities. One, you could apply in Mexico to a big business (i.e. university, hotel chain, major corporation) who knows what it takes and can facilitate the process of getting work authorization. Two, you could seek out U.S. companies with locations in Mexico who could likewise get it done all legal.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know the 'dependents' requirement either. You might have to be either a child or a spouse, incapacitated, older parent, etc.


----------



## meregirl (Feb 24, 2011)

*Also an option*



ReefHound said:


> Two more possibilities. One, you could apply in Mexico to a big business (i.e. university, hotel chain, major corporation) who knows what it takes and can facilitate the process of getting work authorization. Two, you could seek out U.S. companies with locations in Mexico who could likewise get it done all legal.


Thanks Reefhound I was thinking University if I decide to go that route since I already teach part time in my US life and want to continue to teach online wherever I go. My real concern for working was for my husband as my original assumption was that if I got a working visa as my spouse he would get one as well. However I think I have been informed that was a pipe dream


----------

